# Erbeskopf Marathon



## mister Ti (22. November 2006)

Ist hier schon mal jemand  den Erbeskopf Marathon gefahren?
Streckenberichte?


----------



## cpetit (22. November 2006)

Ja, 

was willst du denn genau wissen?

Bin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal dort mitgefahren und war total begeistert von der Strecke und von der Organisation. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (22. November 2006)

Hallo!
Bin dieses Jahr die 110km gefahren(mein erster Langstreckenm.) und kann die ganze Veranstaltung nur empfehlen.Super Orga und sehr schöne Strecke.Fürs Mittelgebirge konditionell und fahrtechnich sehr anspruchsvoll.Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich 2007 auf jeden fall wieder dabei.
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. November 2006)

Die Mittelstrecke hat im Vergleich zu den allermeisten Marathons wirklich viele schöne Trails und ist konditionell häreter, als man bei 65/1650 erwartet. Bin zwar nicht gut gefahren, aber den Marathon hab ich jetzt fest im Jahresprogramm. Echtes Highlight!


----------



## mister Ti (22. November 2006)

Da ich mich sowieso schon für die 110er angemeldet habe wollte ich mir nur noch mal meine Befürchtungen es nicht zu schaffen nehmen lassen. Das habt ihr geschafft, danke.
Ich nehme an es gibt da kaum Skihänge mit 30% zu klettern sondern mehrere 'kleinere' Anstiege und 2 oder 3 längere?
Na ich werd mal schön nach Plan trainieren und wenn es mich nicht auf's Bett schmeißt zwischendrin werde ich das sicher durchstehen.
Wenn ich mir allerdings die Ergebnisse vom letzten Jahr ansehe komme ich bei den letzten 20 oder 30 Teilnehmern doch in's Grübeln, bei Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von um die 13 km/h müssen die wohl weite Strecken spaziert sein oder ihr defektes Rad getragen haben.


----------



## cpetit (23. November 2006)

> Wenn ich mir allerdings die Ergebnisse vom letzten Jahr ansehe komme ich bei den letzten 20 oder 30 Teilnehmern doch in's Grübeln, bei Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von um die 13 km/h müssen die wohl weite Strecken spaziert sein oder ihr defektes Rad getragen haben.



Es kommt auch immer darauf an wie oft man schon einen Marathon von 110 km gefahren ist. Die Strecke hat es schon in sich. Da es ja ständig hoch und runter geht und nicht nur einmal hoch. Ich fahre ja immer nur die Halbestrecke (was für ein Weichling) und die hat es schon in sich und man sollte die Strecke nicht unterschätzen. Der größte an den Trails sind Wurzeltrails und die machen sich in den Armen bemerkbar


----------



## null.ahnung (23. November 2006)

HaHa!
Ich bin auch einer von den Spaziergängern.Mein Vater geht immer wandern.Da hab ich es ihm nachgemacht und bin 115,2 km durch den Hunsrück spaziert.    
Da es mein Erster Langstreckenmarathon war ging es mir nur ums ankommen.Und das mit der Krafteinteilung hat auch nicht so gut geklappt.Er hat halt sehr viele 100-200hm Anstiege die aber sehr oft jenseits der 15% Marke liegen.Und die Strecke ist halt relativ kräftezehrend.Ich hatte am Ende mehr Probleme mit den Händen(beim Bremsen) als mit den Beinen.
Bis dann
Oliver
P.S.:In der Ergebnis-Liste fehlen noch die 25 Starter die erst gar nicht ins Ziel gekommen sind.(Vielleicht haben die die Wanderung in 2 Tagesabschnitte unterteilt!)


----------



## mister Ti (24. November 2006)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> HaHa!
> Ich bin auch einer von den Spaziergängern.Mein Vater geht immer wandern.Da hab ich es ihm nachgemacht und bin 115,2 km durch den Hunsrück spaziert.
> Da es mein Erster Langstreckenmarathon war ging es mir nur ums ankommen.Und das mit der Krafteinteilung hat auch nicht so gut geklappt.Er hat halt sehr viele 100-200hm Anstiege die aber sehr oft jenseits der 15% Marke liegen.Und die Strecke ist halt relativ kräftezehrend.Ich hatte am Ende mehr Probleme mit den Händen(beim Bremsen) als mit den Beinen.
> Bis dann
> ...


Vielleicht geht es mir ja nächstes Jahr genau so wie dir.
Ich hab halt vom Höhenprofil her gedacht es wäre einigermaßen gut zu schaffen (viele kleine Anstiege und 2 lange).

Ich bin schon oft mehr als 100 km am Stück gefahren aber noch nie 3000 hm und ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf den Event und bin ehrlich gespannt was mein Körper so zu leisten im Stande ist wenn er denn mal wirklich an seine Grenzen kommt.
Hier im Schwarzwald gibt es ja genügend profiliertes Terrain zum Üben.


----------



## Cecil974 (26. November 2006)

Die Strecke ist sehr schön zu fahren und macht einfach nur Spaß.Konnte leider krankheitsbedingt nur die kurze fahren aber nächstes Jahr wird alles gut  Außerdem ist das ganze drumherum so locker und schön, dass das Warten auf den Rest der Familie gar nicht so schlimm ist... (gell Oli?)
Auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert.

Gruß Tina


----------



## Chr!s (26. November 2006)

Schau mal hier, Streckenberichte gibts meist am Ende der Threads:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225001&highlight=Erbeskopf

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=165621&highlight=Erbeskopf

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=226798&highlight=Erbeskopf

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=173254&highlight=Erbeskopf

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122971&highlight=Erbeskopf

Insgesamt kann man aber sagen: Der Erbeskopf bietet alles, verlangt aber auch viel. (zumindest ab der Mitteldistanz)...


----------



## wimpy (2. Dezember 2006)

ich bin dieses jahr zum ersten mal den erbeskopfmarathon gefahren auf der 30 km strecke,irgendwie waren es zu wenig trails 90% nur waldautobahn war ja auch als einsteigerstrecke ausgeschrieben. 
wenn ich 2007 fit genug bin werde ich mich an die mitteldistanz wagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (4. Dezember 2006)

Guckst Du hier:

ESK-Bericht


----------



## mister Ti (4. Dezember 2006)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> 
> ESK-Bericht


Ja hab ich schon gelesen auf der homepage vom E.M.
Ich bin ja noch nie so ein langes Rennen gefahren aber ich hoffe dass es mir in der Vorbereitung gelingt solch ein Desaster im Rennen zu vermeiden.
Lieber nehme ich etwas Leistung raus als 1 Woche nicht mehr richtig laufen zu können.
Hab das im vorletzten Jahr mal in einem Laufwettbewerb gehabt, bin nicht mehr scharf drauf.


----------



## cpetit (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dort mit zufahren. 

Kann dir auch diese beide Rennen empfehlen.
www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de und
www.bank1saar-mtb.de 

beide sehr anspruchsvolle Marathon liegen in der nähe vom
Erbeskopf


----------



## mister Ti (5. Dezember 2006)

cpetit schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dort mit zufahren.
> 
> Kann dir auch diese beide Rennen empfehlen.
> www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de und
> ...



Bin nur Exilsaalänner, ich wohne seit 11 Jahren in der Nähe von Rottweil, deshalb werde ich nicht an allen diesen sicher tollen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen können.
Hier gibt es natürlich auch einige klangvolle Marathons, wie den 
Furtwanger oder den Kirchzarter oder ganz hart den Alpirsbacher, sind aber alle recht teuer.
Wer's lieber im Eis und Schnee mag dem sei der Schömberger warm empfohlen
Finde hier mal eine Fahrgemeinschaft... 
Aber danke für die Hilfestellungen, die haben mich dann auch animiert andere relevante Seiten im Netz zu besuchen.


----------



## cpetit (5. Dezember 2006)

Den  Kirchzarter kenn ich von meinen Rad-Freunde. Die sind dieses Jahr dort mitgefahren. Den werde ich vermutlich nächstes Jahr mal mitfahren.


Der Schömberger  hört sich aber auch gut an.


----------



## kastel67 (5. Juli 2007)

Moin,

wer schiebt mich am Sonntag?  Bei dem Wetter!   

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mister Ti (5. Juli 2007)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer schiebt mich am Sonntag?  Bei dem Wetter!
> 
> Gruß k67


Sonntag soll es ja schön werden 
Schau dass du dir beim Training in diesem Sturm und Regen den Südwester überziehst damit du dich nicht schon vorher erkältest.


----------



## null.ahnung (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
@mister Ti:Fit für Sonntag?! .Vielleicht sieht man sich beim spazieren!!

Ich wollte meine Zeit vom letzten Jahr eigentlich verbessern.Das wird bei diesen Bedingungen wohl schwierig.  Auch wenn es am Sonntag schön wird,dürfte die Strecke an einigen Stellen wohl relativ weich sein.(fällt sich allerdings auch weicher ) Insgesamt habe ich die Strecke als nicht ganz so wetteranfällig in Erinnerung.
Ich freu mich schon auf den "Schweineberg!?". 
Bis Sonntag!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Juli 2007)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer schiebt mich am Sonntag?  Bei dem Wetter!
> 
> Gruß k67


Na komm, Nutella gibt doch Kraft!  
Laut Aussage des Veranstalters würde die Strecke recht schnell abtrocknen und es soll ja ab heute nachmittag besser werden. Ich rechne daher eigentlich mit Bedingungen wie in Kiedrich.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. Juli 2007)

kann denn jemand was zum zusatnad der strecke sagen bzw. wie matschanfällig das ganze ist? idealerweis mit vergleich zur fangopackung frammersbach


----------



## null.ahnung (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Schwarzer Kater!
Welche Distanz fährst Du?
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Juli 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo Schwarzer Kater!
> Welche Distanz fährst Du?
> Gruss
> Oliver


Die Mittelstrecke mal wieder. Wieso fragst du?


----------



## null.ahnung (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
@Schwarzer Kater: reine Neugier!! Wir sind in Emmelshausen die selbe Zeit gefahren.
Ich werde aber die 110 in Angriff nehmen.
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Juli 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> @Schwarzer Kater: reine Neugier!! Wir sind in Emmelshausen die selbe Zeit gefahren.


Dazu muß ich sagen, daß ich mich in Emmelshausen kurz vor Schluss verfahren habe und so etwa 8 min mehr gebraucht habe.  
Wünsche dir viel Glück auf der 110er. Mir wäre das zu heftig.


----------



## kastel67 (8. Juli 2007)

Moin,

hallo ist da wer? War noch jemand außer mit auf den leicht feuchten Wegen unterwegs?

Gruß k67


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Juli 2007)

kastel67 schrieb:


> leicht feuchten Wegen unterwegs


  Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich fast knöcheltief im Matsch einen unfahrbaren (zumindest nicht mit soviel schiebenden Leuten vor mir) Bergauftrail hinauf schob. Aber dafür kann die Orga ja nix.
Ansonsten hat mir die Veranstaltung sehr gut gefallen. Gut ausgeschildert, humane Startzeit, verbesserte Einführungsrunde, sehr schöne Strecke und freundliche Helfer. Einzig der Stau vor der Zeitnahme bei der Zieleinfahrt und die Vordrängler in diesem Stau hat mich etwas geärgert und die Kommunikation über das Prozedere der Siegerehrung hätte deutlicher sein können.

Gelaufen ist es bei mir ganz gut. Nachdem ich direkt vor dem Start ein echtes Motivationsloch hatte und schon nach der Einführungsrunde wieder raus fahren wollte, hab ich mich dann doch durchgerungen, weiterzufahren und bin mit meiner Einteilung sehr gut durch gekommen. 3:58 für die Mittelstrecke stand am Ende auf der Uhr, was gegenüber letztem Jahr ein Verbesserung um 27 min ist unbd da war die Strecke wesentlich trockener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (9. Juli 2007)

Moin,

ich wurde im Zielkanal von einem Kurzstrecker der seine Kumpels am Gitter abklatschen wollte in die Gitter abgedrängt. Ging aber ohne Maleur von statten. Die Orga war super, von Jahr zu Jahr besser. Die Strecke ist wohl mit das Anspruchvollste was ich kenne. Eindeutige Fully Strecke. War dieses Jahr 18 Minuten langsamer als in 2006. Was ich in Hinblick auf meinen Gesundheitszustand, meine Trainingsumfänge und den Witterungsbedingungen als Erfolg betrachte. 
Nur das Rad habe ich ungewaschen eingepackt. Trotz zusätzlicher Waschschläuche war am Waschplatz eine Stunde Wartezeit einzuplanen. 

Gruß k67

PS: Mit den Toiletten im Ziel/Startbereich könnten die sich aber mal was einfallen lassen. Das ist eine Zumutung.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (9. Juli 2007)

Eine schöne Veranstaltung, gutes Wetter und eine anspruchsvolle Strecke. Kompliment für die Organisatoren. 
Einzig die lange Wiesendurchfahrt, bei der es enorm viele technische Defekte gab, sollte im nächsten Jahr nicht nur gemäht, sondern das Gras auch entfernt werden  . Für einen Landwirt mit Traktor eine Sache von weniger als einer halben Stunde - für uns aber ein entscheidendes Ärgerniss weniger. Wenn man dort steht und buchstäblich hunderte Fahrer an einem vorbeifahren, bis man selbst wieder weiterkommt, ist das mehr als ärgerlich.  

Gut Besserung an Michael, der sich offensichtlich einen Schlüsselbeinbruch zugezogen hat.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Juli 2007)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Eindeutige Fully Strecke.


Ansichtsache. Als ich 2003 das erste Mal mit meinem Hardtail beim Erbeskopfmarathon (damals noch mit Start am Erbeskopf) gestartet bin und abbrechen mußte, hab ich mir geschworen, hier nur mit dem Fully wieder her zu kommen, was ich dann letztes Jahr auch geschafft habe und mich an mehreren Stellen in meiner Fully-Entscheidung auch bestätigt fühlte, da mna hier angenehmer und potentiell schneller voran kam. Da mein Epic (bzw. der Dämpfer) aber vor 10 Tagen den Dienst quittiert hat und nun meine Wand ziert, bin ich dieses Jahr wieder mit dem Harrdtail (das gleiche wie 2003, welches bisher meine Wand zierte) gestartet. Angenehmer wäre sicher das Fully gewesen, aber ich hab mal drauf geachtet: An den Stellen, an denen ich mit einem Fully definintiv schneller gewesen wäre, hatte ich praktisch immer jemand vor mir, den man an den Stellen nicht unbedingt hätte überholen können. Der Zeitgewinn an diesen Stellen wäre somit  wohl minimal gewesen. Auf den weniger uppigen Bergaufstücken (besonders die zwei langen Stücke vorm Erbeskopf) hab ich dafür aber mit dem leichteren, steiferen Hardtail ordentlich Positionen gut gemacht. Ist also ein zweischneidiges Schwert.


----------



## kastel67 (9. Juli 2007)

Moin,

hat jemand Fotos die nicht sündteuer sind?

Gruß k67


----------



## cpetit (9. Juli 2007)

Bei mir ist es diese Jahr nicht so gut gelaufen.

Lief am Anfang alles super. Der Einbruch kam dann als ich am Hunnenring abgelegt hatte. Danach lief es gar nicht mehr rund. Motivation war im Keller und der Kopf spielte auch nicht mehr mit.

Habe dann nach 40 km aufgehört.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich ihn dann wieder bezwingen, dann aber mit andeen Reifen wie Michelin.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (9. Juli 2007)

ich finde auch, dass ein Fully vorteilhafter i.S.v. angenehmer ist, ob schneller weiß ich nicht. In den Abfahrten istst worscht, eher auf den hoppeligen wiesenwegen. Auf jeden Fall kommt man im Oberkörper etwas relaxter an (wenn man denn ankommt (-
mein pers. Highlight waren die Leute an der Anmeldung, die die Strecke als trocken klassifiziert haben... im Vergleich zu Frammersbach ok, aber das war auch Fangopackung und nicht Radpsort


----------



## darkdesigner (9. Juli 2007)

Was habt ihr denn alle mit den Fully's?  

Bin jetzt zum 5 Mal dabei gewesen und dieses Jahr war doch so gut wie keine Holperwiese mehr dabei. Am Anfang war das natürlich mies mit dem Gras in Schaltwerk, aber da ich mit einem langsameren Kumpel unterwegs war, hatte ich genug Zeit alles zu säubern. War echt ein lustiges Unterfangen mal weiter hinten zu fahren. Am Berg hab ich dann Tempospielchen gemacht und oben wieder gewartet, was die anderen wohl gedacht haben  

Da waren aber auch zum Teil Leute unterwegs, die bei diesem Rennen eindeutig ihre Grenzen überschritten haben. Mangelhafte Kondi, schlechte Technik, ungenügendes Material... Auf der 110er hatte es am Ende nochmal ein echtes Schmankerl, eine supersteile Abfahrt. Eher eine Rutschpartie... Da hat es leider einige Leute böse erwischt. Viele Stürze und anschließend beim hochschieben gab es Krämpfe. 

Bin bis KM 62 (VP vor dem langen Anstieg in Richtung Erbeskopf) mit meinem Kumpel zusammen gefahren. Dann hatte er Krämpfe und mir grünes Licht gegeben. So ungefähr 65 Leute noch überholt und dann gerade noch unter den ersten 100 gelandet. Mit den vielen Fahrern aus BeNeLux hätte es wohl zu mehr als Platz 60 nicht gelangt.

Die Orga fand ich Spitze, bis auf das Toilettenproblem, bin selbst früh morgens hoch zur Tankstelle. Mal schaun ob ich wieder dabei bin, aber mit nem "eigenen" Anstieg...


----------



## mister Ti (9. Juli 2007)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn alle mit den Fully's?
> 
> Da waren aber auch zum Teil Leute unterwegs, die bei diesem Rennen eindeutig ihre Grenzen überschritten haben. Mangelhafte Kondi, schlechte Technik, ungenügendes Material... Auf der 110er hatte es am Ende nochmal ein echtes Schmankerl, eine supersteile Abfahrt. Eher eine Rutschpartie... Da hat es leider einige Leute böse erwischt. Viele Stürze und anschließend beim hochschieben gab es Krämpfe.



In der Ergebnisliste tauchen nur 186 Zeiten auf.
Waren da nicht 264 Fahrer gemeldet? 
Haben denn so viele aufgegeben?
Ich finde diese krasse Abfahrt sollte man entschärfen oder ganz rausnehmen.
Sie lässt sich zwar fahren aber so ganz wohl war mir nicht bei dem Gerutsche.
Und die Damen haben soweit ich das gesehen habe alle geschoben.
Ich ahb die letzten Wiesenstücke heute mittag aus den Ritzeln und den Röllchen gepult.
Das hat mich gestern wohl die Kette gekostet.
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal dem holländischen Kollegen der mir mit seinem Power Link die Weiterfahrt ab Km 80 wieder möglich machte.
So kam auch ich schließlich noch vorm dunkel werden in's Ziel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Juli 2007)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand Fotos die nicht sündteuer sind?
> 
> Gruß k67


Da gibts noch ein paar: www.fotolauf.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mister Ti (9. Juli 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> @mister Ti:Fit für Sonntag?! .Vielleicht sieht man sich beim spazieren!!
> 
> Ich wollte meine Zeit vom letzten Jahr eigentlich verbessern.Das wird bei diesen Bedingungen wohl schwierig.  Auch wenn es am Sonntag schön wird,dürfte die Strecke an einigen Stellen wohl relativ weich sein.(fällt sich allerdings auch weicher ) Insgesamt habe ich die Strecke als nicht ganz so wetteranfällig in Erinnerung.
> ...



Hi, war ja ein super Rennen am Sonntag (auch wenn die Zeit eher bescheiden ausfiel).
Nächstes Jahr fahren wir mal ein Stück zusammen, vielleicht sind wir dann beide schneller.
Am besten hat mir gestern die Abfahrt über die Schipiste gefallen, mit vollem Speed über die kleinen Naturschanzen zu springen war ein super Gefühl. Da konnte man auch den Zuschauern mal en bisschen was bieten.
Das zweitbeste war das Duschen nach dem Schlammcontest. Ich fühlte mich anschließend echt sauwohl, bin nach 2 Stunden aber extrem müde geworden und fast im Auto eingeschlafen.
Heute ging es eigentlich gut bis auf etwas schwere Beine und eine leichte Nackensteife. Ich hoffe bei euch beiden lief es ähnlich gut


----------



## null.ahnung (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!



mister Ti schrieb:


> In der Ergebnisliste tauchen nur 186 Zeiten auf.
> Waren da nicht 264 Fahrer gemeldet?
> Haben denn so viele aufgegeben?



Die fahren noch!!  
Der Erbeskopf hat wohl immer eine Ausfallquote von 30%.
Letztes Jahr sind von 130 auch nur 89 ins Ziel gekommen.
Für mich lief es super gut. 
Ich hab 40min gut gemacht,und das bei schlechteren Bedingungen.
Ich denke viele unterschätzen den Erbeskopf als normalen Mittelgebirgs-Marathon.Aber ich denke schon das die Strecke mehr Körner kostet als die meisten anderen.Ich fahr im übrigen auch Hardtail und bin froh drum,da ich sonst noch mehr zum saubermachen und warten hätte. 
Die Orga ist klasse!
Die Leute sind immer freundlich und nicht nur gestresst! 
Einzig ein bisschen mehr Auswahl an den VP (Apfelschorle;versch.Riegel) wäre wünschenswert!!(man muss ja ein bisschen nörgeln!!)

@mister Ti:Ich hab dich gewarnt!! 
Wir sind heute ein "bisschen" müde,aber die Kinder halten einen auf Trab!!
Bis nächstes Jahr!!
Oliver


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Juli 2007)

Orga Top  perfekte Ausschliderung ,nette Helfer, tolles Publikum
Verpflegung Top alles da Müslibällchen ,Riegel,Obst,Kuchen ,Iso
Wetter Top   Zumindest von oben
Das frisch gemähte Gras und die Güllepfützen am Anfang waren mehr als überflüssig
Aber hierfür kann der Veranstalter jetzt wirklich nichts.
Die steile Rampe  kurz vor Ende war unter diesen Bedingungen für mich nicht mehr fahrbar.
Insgesamt ein sehr anspruchsvoller Marathon den aufgrund der hohen Ausfallquote einige wohl doch etwas unterschätzt haben.
Bin die 110km Stecke wegen Defekt ohne Tacho und Pulsmesser gefahren und hätte mir am Ende doch ein paar Kilomterangaben bis ins Ziel gewünscht.
Meine Frage wie weit es noch bis ins Ziel ist wurde an der vorletzten VP mit 17 km und als dann noch ein VP kam mit 13 km ins Ziel genannt.   
Bin trotzdem noch heil angekommen und wenn man dann als Frühanmelder noch nen 2.1 NN gewinnt. 
Diesen Marathon sollte man mal gefahren haben.Mensch und Material werden auf´s höchste beansprucht
Es gibt fast keine Erholungsphasen ,es sei denn man kann Bergauf erholen.
Bergab war auch aufgrund der teilweise schlammigen Trails  permanent höchste Konzentration angesagt und die Wurzeltrails waren von der übelsten Sorte.Ich ziehe meinen Helm  besonders vor den Frauen , die diesen Marathon gefahren sind.
Bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## null.ahnung (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
@Zeitweiser:An den VP standen immer Schilder auf denen sowohl die Entfernung als auch die Höhenmeter bis zum nächsten VP und zum Ziel angegeben waren!!

Gruss
Oliver


----------



## zeitweiser (10. Juli 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo!
> @Zeitweiser:An den VP standen immer Schilder auf denen sowohl die Entfernung als auch die Höhenmeter bis zum nächsten VP und zum Ziel angegeben waren!!
> 
> Gruss
> Oliver


Sorry aber hab ich dann bei meinem Tunnelblick einfach nicht gesehen 
Die mündliche Info die ich erhalten habe verstehe ich dann aber um so weniger.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

Nochmal eine Frage an alle Mittel- und Langstreckler:
Habt ihr um den letzten Verpflegungspunkt in Deuselbach herum Störungen eures Pulsmessers bemerkt? Ich war da nämlich mehrere Kilometer mit Werten von über 200 unterwegs, was für mich anormal ist und ich vom Gefühl her so wie vorher auch so um 160 gehabt haben dürfte. Da ich mich zu dem Zeitpunkt stellenweise auch seltsam fühlte, würde mich interssieren, ob da die Pulsuhr gesponnen hat oder ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (10. Juli 2007)

ich fand die Orga famililär, teilweise waren die Verpflegungshelfer nicht im "das ist ein Rennen"-Modus, bspw. Flaschen nachfüllen ging sehr beschaulich ab; in Frammersbach hat man nicht einmal die Chance stehen zu bleiben sondern wird druckbetankt (-;


----------



## darkdesigner (10. Juli 2007)

Mhm , also mein Cyclo mit Funkübertragung hat keine Zicken gemacht. Komisch gefühlt hab ich mich auf den letzten 5km aber auch   Allerdings glaube ich nicht annähernd in den Maximalbereich mehr gekommen zu sein...

Zum Rest-KM-Problem, vielleicht dachten die an die Mitteldistanz, daß müßte ungefähr stimmen, oder?


----------



## mar1kus (10. Juli 2007)

hallo,
bin dieses jahr auch zum erstenmal den erbeskopf gefahren und gleich die 110km. es war nach dem black forest mein 2. marathon überhaupt.
im vergleich zum black forest viel anspruchsvoller, dafür nicht ganz soviel atmosphäre weil weniger zuschauer. 
top orga und von allem was dabei, steile anstiege, lange anstiege, steile abfahrten, schnelle abfahrten, trails, breite wege, schlechte wege usw.
krass fand ich auch diese extrem steile abfahrt auf der zusatzschleife für den 110er ganz zum schluss. bin da reingschossen ohne vorher runterzuschauen und hab dann bald nen schock bekommen. hab dann nur noch den arsch nach hinten geschoben und bin um die bäume rumgezirkelt. bei km 105 hat mich dann noch ein hungerast voll erwischt der mich nochmal richtig zeit und 2 plätze gekostet hat.
mit meiner zeit von 5:59:57 war ich dann aber trotzdem mehr als zufrieden. nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei. 

gruss markus


----------



## null.ahnung (10. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage an alle Mittel- und Langstreckler:
> Habt ihr um den letzten Verpflegungspunkt in Deuselbach herum Störungen eures Pulsmessers bemerkt? Ich war da nämlich mehrere Kilometer mit Werten von über 200 unterwegs, was für mich anormal ist und ich vom Gefühl her so wie vorher auch so um 160 gehabt haben dürfte. Da ich mich zu dem Zeitpunkt stellenweise auch seltsam fühlte, würde mich interssieren, ob da die Pulsuhr gesponnen hat oder ich.



Ich hatte mit meinem HAC4 keine Probleme!Vielleicht hast Du deinem Herz zuviel Watt zugemutet? 
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## kastel67 (12. Juli 2007)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Das frisch gemähte Gras und die *Güllepfützen* am Anfang waren mehr als überflüssig



Moin,

hatte mich also meine Nase nicht getäuscht, dass ich auch kurz vorm Ziel (hart rechts auf den Wiesenteil) in eine Güllepfütze eingetaucht bin. Ich hatte dann später auch einen recht "edlen" Geruch im Auto!    

Gruß k67


----------

